# Building fence for HO scale



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm building fencing to go around some of my buildings on my layout. What height should I make this for HO scale? A typical house around a home today is between 6 and 8 feet.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

nemo said:


> I'm building fencing to go around some of my buildings on my layout. What height should I make this for HO scale? A typical house around a home today is between 6 and 8 feet.


Simple. Divide any dimension by 87 for HO scale.

6 ft / 87 = 0.069 ft or 0.83 in., a little more than 13/16ths.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

nemo,
Another option, and reasonable, is to simply buy any of dozens of HO size fences available that are ready made and just waiting to hit your layout.
The choices are huge......chain link, boards, wrought iron, picket, etc., etc.
Many are on eBay right now, or at your LHS.
Just an option,
Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

raleets said:


> nemo,
> Another option, and reasonable, is to simply buy any of dozens of HO size fences available that are ready made and just waiting to hit your layout.
> The choices are huge......chain link, boards, wrought iron, picket, etc., etc.
> Many are on eBay right now, or at your LHS.
> ...


Hey Nemo, Great advice fro X-runner and Raleets....and now another country heard from. Decide if you want to buy or create your own fencing. If you go to your LHS look at all the fencing and check your price(also invest in a Scale ruler)....then start looking around your garage,wifes junk drawer,etc.....figure out length,height,width(applying "the X-Runner Theory of HO scale Measurement" kinda catchy huh!! And see if you can make fencing cheaper that what you can buy. Don't forget to take in account how long it will take you to make your own. I'm a Tree Freak and make my own...beats buying that stuff and is extremely cheap!! Hey maybe I should try my own fencing!!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

MacDaddy55 said:


> ....then start looking around your garage,wifes junk drawer,etc.....figure out length,height,width(applying "the X-Runner Theory of HO scale Measurement" kinda catchy huh!! And see if you can make fencing cheaper that what you can buy.


Right. Go to Hobby Lobby, Home Depot, Lowes, etc and walk around looking in all the aisles, even if you can't imagine what could be useful in that particular aisle. If you see a thing that looks like, say, a fence in HO scale, and it isn't supposed to be used for a fence, maybe it's a doll's belt or whatever it is; nevertheless, it can be a fence if you so desire. As long as it looks like the real thing then that's all that matters. A rose by any other name ...


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

A chain-link fence could possibly be made from aluminum screen mesh material... I'm gonna try that one this week myself.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Aluminum screen is good, just turn it 45deg and stretch it a little to get diamonds out of it.
Tool (which is a lace) is the perfect size and comes in silver too! It's what they make the wedding dress veil out of.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Lace does work good. You can spray it silver also.
I will be making my fence.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Tool (which is a lace) is the perfect size and comes in silver too! It's what they make the wedding dress veil out of.


You must mean *"Tulle"* ...

Don't ask me how I know that ... I'll deny everything! 

TJ


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

nemo said:


> I'm building fencing to go around some of my buildings on my layout. What height should I make this for HO scale? A typical house around a home today is between 6 and 8 feet.


One of the easiest and surest ways to decide how high a fence should be is to take an Ho figure (little man), stand him up and cut a few short boards of different hieghts (widths) and compare them in size with the figure. When you get one where the relationship between the two looks corect, that's the size you go with. Remember, not all types of fences are the same. Ask youself this question. How high in real life is the type of fence you want to model compared to your height. You'll find your answer with this little figure. :thumbsup: 

Routerman


----------

